# Giant 40 foot Striper Caught in Mobjack



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

This was in todays Richmond paper so it must be true.

Notable catch: Jeff Moore and Dave Rockafellow caught and released a 40-foot striper while trolling in the Mobjack Bay while under sail on their 34-foot CAL sailboat "Endora."

http://www.inrich.com/cva/ric/sports/outdoors.apx.-content-articles-RTD-2008-03-28-0111.html


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Yup...*

We Need a bigger Boat...

FW


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

> *Noteable catch: Jeff Moore* and *Dave rockafellow* caught and released a 40-foot striper while trolling in the Mobjack Bay while under sail on their 34-foot CAL sailboat "Endora."


not going to lie... i call shens. what does this thing eat!? great whites!?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

it's gotta be a typo -- maybe 40 lb or 40" not '
funny tho! 
wonder if Jeff & Dave are fielding calls from ppl interested in striper fishing trips on the sailboat now! hahaha


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep typo. I work for a newspaper and it happens more than people know. We even had the word sh$t on the front page above the fold a couple times. Was some funny stuff.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone consider that the friends of Judge Terrence Boyle might be up to something here? Sounds alot like hearing that the beach is closed due to killer sharks. Just kidding


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I want one!* I want one!


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

What do you call a 40 ft Striper? A Blue Whale!


----------



## fish_oinc (Jul 19, 2005)

that would have weighed 18904.62 lbs


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

psshhttt thats nothing. You shoulda seen the 50 foot striper I got last fall....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Read it possibly a typo.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

for sure, i think its a notable catch because it was caught from a sailboat.

most likey 40 pounds or 40 inches is what was intended.


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

AirDown said:


> Yep typo. I work for a newspaper and it happens more than people know. We even had the word sh$t on the front page above the fold a couple times. Was some funny stuff.


i work at a printing company also..we print the Cecil Whig (my local paper) and we also print the VA local papers...Great Falls...Reston .... Herndon .. Centreview (northern and southern), Vienna.. etc etc

we had a picture for a sports story once where there was someone in the backround smoking weed...the front of our sports section. it was great. haha


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Reminds me of the "The Old Man and the Sea" with Spencer Tracy.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fishman said:


> Read it possibly a typo.


Ya think?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Entropy said:


> most likey 40 pounds or 40 inches is what was intended.


I think he might be right.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> I think he might be right.


Really????


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

possibly...

or he could have been fishing for blue whale with a telephone pole and steal cable... ya never know.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

nope, she be for real. i caught her once before. a fighting lass she be! almost took my vessel, and me along with it, to meet davy jones himeself. arrrgh! i've been hunting her down ever since.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

if ye be wantin' a good fish to chase, ask me brother "lipripper" about ol' mosshead! but don't be findin' him alone lest ye be warned....


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Chugg'n & plug'n said:


> if ye be wantin' a good fish to chase, ask me brother "lipripper" about ol' mosshead! but don't be findin' him alone lest ye be warned....


jon, you need to get out of that damn maritime school, and quit talking like a damn pirate!! and ol' mosshead is a "hush hush" subject.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

true, i wouldn't want anyone chasing after my plunder! if they knew what we knew, the hole would be filled to the brim 24/7!


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

besides, i think "fingers" McGillicutty past on not too long ago. that means we are the only people left who know


----------

